# Goon's new theater room



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be moving into a new house in a few weeks so while bored at work today I modeled the basement in Sketchup and couldn't resist posting it! I will definitely be doing some acoustic treatment in the room so I'll be back with measurements once we are all moved in. Also not shown are my sonosubs as I'm not sure where they will be. I'd like to get even bass coverage in the ping pong area as well if I can. Behind the screen is another window and down the hall to the right are 2 bedrooms and a bathroom.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Got room on each side of your couch for your tubes? That would make for an interesting experience!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Got room on each side of your couch for your tubes? That would make for an interesting experience!


oooooooooooo.....:bigsmile::hsd:

I'm not sure if I'd be able to walk between them and the couch but that would be interesting. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How about one up front by the speakers and one in the rear next to the fireplace?

Bryan


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Are you talking about the tiny tubes on the L + R of your scrren???? :bigsmile:









Will you test to find the the place with the best response on your room or just a placement for aesthetic reasons??? ... What about one placed horizontally behind the couch??? ... and the other :huh: :scratch:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Are you talking about the tiny tubes on the L + R of your scrren???? :bigsmile:


Those are the ones! Lol! I'll definitely be putting performance ahead of asthetics and my roommates already know this:bigsmile:

Bryan that's an interesting idea. I guess I'll have to get in there and do some listening. How do you think having the subs so far apart would affect their sound?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it would give you a ton of options to play with tuning for best response and give you an immersive bass field in the theater area as well as getting good fill in the other areas.

Bryan


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Is this what you had in mind Mike:bigsmile:









Well after playing around with these tubes in the various places you all mentioned, I hope they fit in my new basment:scratchhead: Will have to get some measurements soon


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Is this what you had in mind Mike?


Yup. I have a pair of Atlas 15's set up like that. I also have a pair of IXL-18's behind my couch along the rear wall. Brings new meaning to the term "in the zone"! :T :hsd: :T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Yup. I have a pair of Atlas 15's set up like that. I also have a pair of IXL-18's behind my couch along the rear wall. Brings new meaning to the term "in the zone"! :T :hsd: :T


:rubeyes: ... I have a small 10" inside my riser and I can feel the shake, I can imagine how you fell with those 15" and 18" around you :yes:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

salvasol said:


> :rubeyes: ... I have a small 10" inside my riser and I can feel the shake, I can imagine how you fell with those 15" and 18" around you :yes:


 My problem was I'm in the basement on a carpet covered cement pad and there was no "tactile effect" with just the 15's. With the addition of the 18's it got alot better! :yes:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I got everything in and set up as in Mike's suggestion and it sounds pretty good. The acoustics are light years ahead of my old room. I'm thinking of reverting back to my old S-150 speakers as the S-5000's are a bit bright in this room. Here's some REW's of the subs on the side of the couch.

Uncorrected









With 4 EQ filters









Waterfall of new room (frequency to 200... oops)









Just to give an idea for how much better the acoustics are, here's a waterfall from my old room. Note that the time scale on the old room is 933ms vs 300 on the new room.









The bass is definitely less immersive and requires about 7db extra gain to keep up but they sure sound good. They literally dissapear into the front soundstage as they should:dumbcrazy: I still intend to try Brian's idea and move things around a bit but there are still boxes everywhere....


----------

